# Halloween In Middle Earth?



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Oct 31, 2018)

Well, not really. But are you putting on an orc costume?


----------



## Miguel (Oct 31, 2018)

I want this as a costume.






Ruins of Dorthonion.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Oct 31, 2018)

"TRICK OR TREAT!"


----------

